# GH Kool Bloom - how to use it for best results?



## DemontauruS (Nov 11, 2013)

Do you use Kool Bloom on top of your regular Flora series (FloraGrow, Micro, and Bloom), or do you replace the FloraBloom with KoolBloom (I usually use the GH recommended lvls per the chart on the bottles).

But I haven't for the life of me found formulation recommendations on the right way to use KoolBloom and when...

I just changed over to 12/12 to sex the plants. Looks like they're all fem, and I'm 1 week into the 12/12 now.

ADVICE?

PS - growing in a bubbleponic - hydro / LED setup


----------



## Indicakat (Nov 11, 2013)

On my box it says to start using during week 5 early bloom, 2 ml per gallon for drain to waste, soil, coiled, hydro, then keep it the same to week 9 going to 2.5 ml per gallon then stop around week 11 before ripen, I have a chart I'll copy and paste for you with all directions and ppm levels, let me. Find it and I'll post back!


----------



## Indicakat (Nov 11, 2013)

If you go to general hydro site, they give you the feeding schedule for all growths. Just look at flora series and then go to feeding schedules, I don't know why it won't let me copy and paste, but it is all there for you, happy gardening my friend!


----------



## Indicakat (Nov 11, 2013)

http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/resources/feeding_schedule/


here is is the link to growing schedules, just copy and paste on address bar, will take you right to feeding chart.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 11, 2013)

For liquid koolbloom start at 1ml per gallon at week 3 of 12/12, any earlier is to much i have seen, and rase the amount until you feel fit. Stop your last 2 weeks, move to koolbloom power, yes they are two totally diff things, the powder is very very concentrate so be very very easy with it.

FJG


----------



## 1grower (Nov 12, 2013)

Not at the same time..!!..


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 12, 2013)

I use 5ml per gallon in flower in addition to the GH 3 part. At week 5 or 6 I also hit them with the KB powder. I drop the base nutes when I do this.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 14, 2013)

1grower said:


> Not at the same time..!!..


Ok I'll listen to you dude. lol.


----------



## nameno (Nov 15, 2013)

I been wondering about the liquid,I have been using the powder & love it. The guy @ the hydro store & like
always he's for it.I only use the powder the last 3 weeks & it swells the buds up till they look like my donkey.
I use it along with everything else.
Let's hear from some liquid users? I use bubble bucket to.


----------



## j onone (Dec 13, 2013)

nameno said:


> I been wondering about the liquid,I have been using the powder & love it. The guy @ the hydro store & like
> always he's for it.I only use the powder the last 3 weeks & it swells the buds up till they look like my donkey.
> I use it along with everything else.
> Let's hear from some liquid users? I use bubble bucket to.


Do any of u guys have a mixture. I recently got some bubble gum tht is supposed to b 45day flower anyone know how i should change my formula I use all gh nutes any help would b awesome


----------



## az2000 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I use 5ml per gallon in flower in addition to the GH 3 part. At week 5 or 6 I also hit them with the KB powder. I drop the base nutes when I do this.



I'm using GH Flora Series with Pro-Mix soiless. I've been following the "Useless" schedule (which is a modified 3-2-1 as given by GH. It's a little hotter than running GH's schedule at half-strength, which is what most people seem to do. I had a little nute burn two waterings ago. The watering before that I got the impression I had nitrogen toxicity. I backed down to 1/2 of GH's 3-2-1 and will move back up a little next watering.).

I'm preparing for 12/12 flower and have decided to use Koolbloom. Can you elaborate on:

1. The strength of your base nutes? 
2. How much you reduce them for Koolbloom? 
3. Do you reduce for both liquid and powder? 
4. And, how much powder do you use? 
5. Are you running hydro recirculating, drain to waste, dirt?

Your answers would really help me out. Thanks!


----------



## jason1976 (Dec 17, 2013)

been using both for some years now, when you stop using the liquid start using the powder. one is for bulking as stated on the package , the other for ripening as stated on the package. I believe its a half ts per gallon but I do know if you over do it it will screw it up. go light with the powder and never more thqan 5 ml of liquid per gallon.


----------



## thamadfarmer31 (Sep 19, 2014)

I recently moved my ladies to 12/12 & I'm using gh floranova bloom, I also have liquid koolbloom & the powder.I was told that the liquid is to be used @ the beginning of 12/12, so I plan on waiting a week before I start using liquid koolbloom,@2.5 ml per gallon, up until week 5, then switch to the powder from week 6-8.I'm growing in coco, hand water with about 25% run off.peace!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 20, 2014)

az2000 said:


> I'm using GH Flora Series with Pro-Mix soiless. I've been following the "Useless" schedule (which is a modified 3-2-1 as given by GH. It's a little hotter than running GH's schedule at half-strength, which is what most people seem to do. I had a little nute burn two waterings ago. The watering before that I got the impression I had nitrogen toxicity. I backed down to 1/2 of GH's 3-2-1 and will move back up a little next watering.).
> 
> I'm preparing for 12/12 flower and have decided to use Koolbloom. Can you elaborate on:
> 
> ...


I missed this but since the thread has already been necro'd.... 

I use the Useless formula. No reduction for KB liquid. Half reduction for KB powder. 

F & D trays. hydroton.


----------



## weedemart (Sep 24, 2014)

KB liquid and KB dry is the same salt except liquid KB contain humic extract , vitamin and more potassium sulphate.ur base nutes already contain these salts in the right ratio.

The only times i could use KB : after switching to 12/12 , with my ''veg'' nutes, to gradually increase my EC without stressing my plants before switching to ''bloom'' nutes.

for example : switching from a 3-1-2 ratio to 1-3-2 ratio is radical for plants metabolism IMO. so adding some PK to 3-1-2 can be beneficial ,at the right time(transtion), to reduce the stress of plants and induce flower before switching to a full strenght bloom regimen.

In ur case,KB is useless, cuz you use 3 part gh so ur PK booster is BLOOM part


----------



## kristoffolese (Oct 27, 2017)

weedemart said:


> KB liquid and KB dry is the same salt except liquid KB contain humic extract , vitamin and more potassium sulphate.ur base nutes already contain these salts in the right ratio.
> 
> The only times i could use KB : after switching to 12/12 , with my ''veg'' nutes, to gradually increase my EC without stressing my plants before switching to ''bloom'' nutes.
> 
> ...


So, the liquid and dry Koolbloom are the same... except for several things that are different? Lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Oct 27, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> So, the liquid and dry Koolbloom are the same... except for several things that are different? Lol


Wouldn't that mean GH Grow is "the same" as GH Bloom? Same salts, Nitrogen, Phosphorous & Pottasium right? Wrong. If they were the "same" you could swap either out for the other. Not a huge fan of GH... but its does work, it's cheap & found everywhere. Hearing ppl say to use Koolbloom immediately upon entering 12/12. Bad idea. There's a reason GH warns against this. Your plants don't need/want it until they're ACTUALLY flowering... not transitioning under 12/12 lighting. Did from strain to strain, but especially with 12+ week sativas, do NOT give Koolbloom until you actually start to SEE flowers. You'll fry& shock em, otherwise. And at the worst possible time. You want uninhibited, full powered, healthy, stretching growth when you switch to 12/12. Don't do anything to stunt your plants at this critical stage. Veg lays the foundation for how much bud a given plant will produce. Think of your 1st week in flower as an extension of veg. When you do start adding the Koolbloom, start at 50% rec dosage. Less with finicky or slower growing strains. Bump it up 10% each week until you start seeing burnt leaf tips... then give a properly ph'd, pure water flush next (can still add mollasses if you're using it), and drop the Koolbloom back down to the last "non-burning" dosage. Through experience, I learned to start at 50% strength in week 2 of flower, increasing to 70% by week 4, and that's as high as it goes. The dry Koolbloom I keep at 50% - VERY bad to over use the dry. It's a ripening agent, and unless you have waaay heavier feeders than I've had, it will cook your girls to a crisp if you use the full recommended amount. To be clear - the liquid and dry Koolbloom do work well. But less, is DEFINITELY more, so don't go crazy with it. Also want to add - once you feel comfortable with the GH flora line - I recommend upgrading to something like Cyco Platinum's basic lineup (just like Advanced Nutrients & most others, Cyco has several products that just aren't needed or worth the cost), Grow More's "Mendocino" lineup is an excellent & inexpensive option, too. If you're interested in this sort of thing, when used properly (not too early!) their flower hardener is the best on the market, imo (Mendocino Avalanche). 
But the best cannabis nutrients I've ever tried I my life, that flat out SHAMED every other nutrient line by comparison, is Coots organic soil recipe  Takes more work to get going with it... def a pain for the apt grower. But I have NEVER - before or since- seen my plants respond better than they do in a properly cured Coots mix, no till soil. In nearly every way, I prefer it to ANY bottled nutes. They finish better than they ever have (quality-wise)with zero deficiency/toxicity issues, and once you have your soil mixed, it gets better and better and better with each grow. No need to buy more nutes... just a small amount of soil amendments added between crops  SO much easier to take care of once you get going. Just adding water, throughout. All my most potent stress cabbage has been grown this way... even had a indoor/greenhouse comparison grow that ASTOUNDED us, at how much more noticeably tasty & potent the greenhouse clones in Coots Mix were, than the indoor clones grown in soil with synthetic nutes. Buuut... it IS a bitch to do in an apt, so... *sigh* I'm back on the bottled nutes for now


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Wouldn't that mean GH Grow is "the same" as GH Bloom? Same salts, Nitrogen, Phosphorous & Pottasium right? Wrong. If they were the "same" you could swap either out for the other. Not a huge fan of GH... but its does work, it's cheap & found everywhere. Hearing ppl say to use Koolbloom immediately upon entering 12/12. Bad idea. There's a reason GH warns against this. Your plants don't need/want it until they're ACTUALLY flowering... not transitioning under 12/12 lighting. Did from strain to strain, but especially with 12+ week sativas, do NOT give Koolbloom until you actually start to SEE flowers. You'll fry& shock em, otherwise. And at the worst possible time. You want uninhibited, full powered, healthy, stretching growth when you switch to 12/12. Don't do anything to stunt your plants at this critical stage. Veg lays the foundation for how much bud a given plant will produce. Think of your 1st week in flower as an extension of veg. When you do start adding the Koolbloom, start at 50% rec dosage. Less with finicky or slower growing strains. Bump it up 10% each week until you start seeing burnt leaf tips... then give a properly ph'd, pure water flush next (can still add mollasses if you're using it), and drop the Koolbloom back down to the last "non-burning" dosage. Through experience, I learned to start at 50% strength in week 2 of flower, increasing to 70% by week 4, and that's as high as it goes. The dry Koolbloom I keep at 50% - VERY bad to over use the dry. It's a ripening agent, and unless you have waaay heavier feeders than I've had, it will cook your girls to a crisp if you use the full recommended amount. To be clear - the liquid and dry Koolbloom do work well. But less, is DEFINITELY more, so don't go crazy with it. Also want to add - once you feel comfortable with the GH flora line - I recommend upgrading to something like Cyco Platinum's basic lineup (just like Advanced Nutrients & most others, Cyco has several products that just aren't needed or worth the cost), Grow More's "Mendocino" lineup is an excellent & inexpensive option, too. If you're interested in this sort of thing, when used properly (not too early!) their flower hardener is the best on the market, imo (Mendocino Avalanche).
> But the best cannabis nutrients I've ever tried I my life, that flat out SHAMED every other nutrient line by comparison, is Coots organic soil recipe  Takes more work to get going with it... def a pain for the apt grower. But I have NEVER - before or since- seen my plants respond better than they do in a properly cured Coots mix, no till soil. In nearly every way, I prefer it to ANY bottled nutes. They finish better than they ever have (quality-wise)with zero deficiency/toxicity issues, and once you have your soil mixed, it gets better and better and better with each grow. No need to buy more nutes... just a small amount of soil amendments added between crops  SO much easier to take care of once you get going. Just adding water, throughout. All my most potent stress cabbage has been grown this way... even had a indoor/greenhouse comparison grow that ASTOUNDED us, at how much more noticeably tasty & potent the greenhouse clones in Coots Mix were, than the indoor clones grown in soil with synthetic nutes. Buuut... it IS a bitch to do in an apt, so... *sigh* I'm back on the bottled nutes for now


just so you know, this thread is from 2014. most probabaly aren't around anymore


----------



## kristoffolese (Oct 28, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> just so you know, this thread is from 2014. most probabaly aren't around anymore


Yah, I know... my intention isn't just to help the poster... but to lay out as much helpful info as I can, for anyone who may stumble upon it later


----------



## BlueBlazer00 (Oct 29, 2017)

do I use the dry KoolBloom the last 3 weeks of flower before I begin to flush? or do I use the powder while 
flushing ?


----------



## kristoffolese (Oct 29, 2017)

BlueBlazer00 said:


> do I use the dry KoolBloom the last 3 weeks of flower before I begin to flush? or do I use the powder while
> flushing ?


Feed them NOTHING but water while ur flushing. Otherwise, it isn't flushing  I used the dry KB the 3rd to last & 2nd to last weeks of flowering.


----------



## BlueBlazer00 (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok got it thanks


----------



## Mrwest806 (Mar 12, 2018)

How much dry kb per gallon?


----------



## Mrwest806 (Mar 13, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Feed them NOTHING but water while ur flushing. Otherwise, it isn't flushing  I used the dry KB the 3rd to last & 2nd to last weeks of flowering.


How much dry kb do I use per gallon?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2018)

Mrwest806 said:


> How much dry kb do I use per gallon?


look at the directions. start with half dose and see how they react.


----------



## Mrwest806 (Mar 13, 2018)

rkymtnman said:


> look at the directions. start with half dose and see how they react.


That's running the kb dry by it self only. No nutes, Right? Using hydroguard , do I stop using that as well? Running 73F water temp so it's necessary that I use


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 13, 2018)

i personally don't use it. my nutes don't need a P and K boost. be careful with it: it's very strong. 

keep running hydroguard if you use it or not.


----------

